# Please help - best tubular tyre for training



## SteelSix (May 24, 2011)

Hi Guys,

Simply because I can, I am going to get a set of Easton EC90 Aero Tubulars to go with my Dogma. 

I was after everyone's experience with tubulars and what is the best tyre to use for training on (yes I know tubulars are for racing) - good mileage and puncture resistance are obviously the big things as I dont want to be changing them every 2 weeks. 

Not hearing great things about the gator skin sprinters and I was curious about the vittoria roubaix "green" tyres as well. 

Would love some advice from those more experienced. 

Cheers

R


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

*subscribing to this thread* 

from what I've read, the cheaper (in price) tubies tend to be not too far off from crappy clinchers from what I've read. Conversely you dont want to be running race tires as training tires either


----------



## SteelSix (May 24, 2011)

I've scoured over the old forums here and the best review I saw was for the Vredestein Fortezza Pro TriComp Tubular Tyre. But it was a few years old and was after an update. 

I think you're right about that as from what I can tell the high TPI count is what gives the top tubs the best ride and the cheap ones are low TPI therefore the ride suffers?


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

The yellowjersey.com pack works well for me.


----------



## SteelSix (May 24, 2011)

what is it? 

I couldnt find anything on their site - are you able to link it?


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

can't go wrong w/ the conti sprinter. the vittoria roubaix tires are a little bigger, so you can run them at even lower pressures, but they don't last as long as the conti. ymmv


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

http://www.yellowjersey.org/tt.html

seems like crazy pricing 3 tubies for $50!


----------



## kombo (Aug 26, 2010)

I just pulled the trigger on a set of these:

http://www.biketiresdirect.com/product/tufo-hi-composite-carbon-tubular-tire

I've never used them, but they were highly reviewed by customers. They're on sale right now, free shipping over $100, plus an extra $5 off for signing up for their free membership.

It was about $110 for the pair and tufo tape. I'll be able to report on how they ride sometime next week.


----------



## CyclingVirtual (Apr 10, 2008)

It would seem a shame to put cheap or heavier puncture resistant tubs on your nice set-up. I would go for training or bad weather clinchers.


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

CyclingVirtual said:


> It would seem a shame to put cheap or heavier puncture resistant tubs on your nice set-up. I would go for training or bad weather clinchers.


Yes!

Going to tubulars is about the ride quality. Why diminish ride that with some cheap tires?

Especially if the tubular wheels are from China. You are already saving there...go with the nice tires.


----------



## burkeqc (Sep 25, 2006)

I agree completely with the past 2 replies,. I have had many cheap tubulars in the past & they always have been a bad choice economically, with more frequent flats. Not to mention the agravation. I train on clincers My recommendation is Conti Sprinters for your tubular wheels. .


----------



## El Literato Loco (Apr 14, 2010)

I'm partial to Tufos. I've run the S33s; run the the carbons now. Thinking of putting a Tufo elite 23 on the rear wheel when the current tread runs out.


----------



## kombo (Aug 26, 2010)

El Literato Loco said:


> I'm partial to Tufos. I've run the S33s; run the the carbons now. Thinking of putting a Tufo elite 23 on the rear wheel when the current tread runs out.


You like the Tufo carbons? I just ordered a pair to try something different. I'm new to the whole tubular thing.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

do NOT use tape to mount them. do it properly and glue them. tufo base tape is uncoated, so minimum 2 coats of glue on the base tape, and min 2 coats on the rims. make sure the tire bed of the rim is absolutely clean. restretch the tires after you put the 2 coats on the base tape, they will shrink back down considerably.


----------



## kombo (Aug 26, 2010)

cxwrench said:


> do NOT use tape to mount them. do it properly and glue them. tufo base tape is uncoated, so minimum 2 coats of glue on the base tape, and min 2 coats on the rims. make sure the tire bed of the rim is absolutely clean. restretch the tires after you put the 2 coats on the base tape, they will shrink back down considerably.


So should I use the tape and the glue, or just the glue?


----------



## El Literato Loco (Apr 14, 2010)

kombo said:


> You like the Tufo carbons? I just ordered a pair to try something different. I'm new to the whole tubular thing.


Yeah; the ride's a little nicer than the S33s, and I've had great luck with not getting flats (knock on wood). I want to say I've got about 2000 miles on 'em and the tread's holding up nicely on the rear.

I like Biketires Direct, too. Prices are good, shipping's fast, they're more than happy to answer questions. 

As for mounting them... I use tape. I was a die-hard gluer for years, but I got tired of chemicals, a three-day turn around (I don't have a spare set of wheels) to mount & ride, etc. And I haven't had a problem with tire/rim adhesion with tape. 

When the tread's off the front, I'm probably going to switch to clenchers, though.


----------



## El Literato Loco (Apr 14, 2010)

kombo said:


> So should I use the tape and the glue, or just the glue?


He's talking about the cloth (cotton) tape on the back of the tire. You apply glue directly to that, wait 24 hours, and apply another coat, minimum 2.

I'm too lazy to google atm (just got in from a ride, actually and I'm beat), but there are some great "how to" vids about gluing up tires on youtube.

This looks good:


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

While the Zipp video is pretty detailed...if you do it their way. It would be four days from the time you stretch the tire to the time everything is dried and ready to ride. 24hrs to stretch, 24 hours for the glue to set, 24 hours after the tire is glued and mounted. So on day four you get to finally ride?

Lol...he said two wait two days after the tire is mounted...so almost a week before you can ride??

My lbs mounted up my tire on a Thursday and I was riding Saturday.


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

there's the proper way and then there's the real world way...i'm sure ZIPP would not show people the shortcut method and have people sue them if something stupid happened...


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

Almost six days from stretching to riding? That seems excessive.

I watched our tech put on a tubular this morning. He mounted the tire in one shot. He started with the wheel on the ground. Started at the valve, stretched the tire on in one motion.

They wait a couple hours for the glue to set, then stretch on the tire. If you drop off the tire and wheel when the shop opens...you can pick them up before it closes. Wait 24 hours, ride.


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

now that's service! seems to be the trick is to apply the glue on the base tape then stretch...i read over on WW that 100+ page thread and one mentioned spraying a liquid like water or alcohol as an intermediate when mounting so you can work with it and not be too tough adjust.

your shop seems to be the place to go! too bad it's in the valley!!


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

I haven't really watched the whole process. One of the guys took my wheels around lunch and handed them to me all glued up around 4 o'clock. They sat all day Friday, I took them out Saturday morning.


----------



## burkeqc (Sep 25, 2006)

I have had several models of the TUFOs. In general, they have high rolling resistance, ride hard, but are fairly puncture resistant. The TUFO sealant is handy & does work on smaller holes. In regards to glueing a tire on very well, remember if you have a flat on the road,you may not be able to get the tire off. I carry a razor blade to cut the glue, a spare, & Victoria Pit Stop or TUFO sealant depending on tires being ridden. .


----------



## kombo (Aug 26, 2010)

I put the Tufo sealant in my tires and carry a can of Vittoria Pit Stop.


----------



## BeepBeepZipTang (Oct 8, 2009)

Ive been running tufo s33 for about 1400+ miles on yishun tubs and its good. I cant compare it with anything yet but its holding out well.:thumbsup:


----------



## SteelSix (May 24, 2011)

*Decision !*

Hi guys, after reading everyone's input and speaking to the guys at my LBS I have ordered some Vittoria Corsa Evo CX. I will try and get some pitt stop to go with them and see how I go. I will posta review once I have them and have ridden them a bit (with some piccies of my dogma with the eastons on).

Again thanks for all the feedback - now lets get out there and ride the crap out of our bikes


----------



## dudigrinfeld (Aug 18, 2010)

Is it safe and/or recommended to use Vittoria pit stop in case you ride tubular and you get it flat on the road. Instead of replacing the tire which mean also you need to care spare tube. In other words is the Pit Stop is good solution. Any one has any experience with it?


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

riding tufos is pretty much the equivalent of riding on a garden hose. but, they do last a really long time, even longer w/ sealant.

I've heard good things about some of the cheaper schwalbe tubulars, but don't know from 1st hand experience (talking about tread life and flat resistance only).


----------



## dudigrinfeld (Aug 18, 2010)

I am not clear with the reply you gave Mdeth1313
I was asking about using the Vittoria Pit Stop on Tubular tire when it got punctured. Did your reply was referring to it?


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

dudigrinfeld said:


> I am not clear with the reply you gave Mdeth1313
> I was asking about using the Vittoria Pit Stop on Tubular tire when it got punctured. Did your reply was referring to it?


I don't think he was responding to you dudi.

As for your original question: pitstop is made for road-side repairs of tubulars with punctures. So, I'm inclined to say it is safe and a viable solution.


----------



## Big Bad Wolf (Jun 17, 2007)

kombo said:


> I put the Tufo sealant in my tires and carry a can of *Vittoria Pit Stop*.


Is that the same as Geax Pit Stop? Do you need to unscrew the inner part of the valve to get it in?


----------



## burkeqc (Sep 25, 2006)

According to the Geax Pit Stop info I read, it appears to be for low pressure (2.0 bar) I have not had to use the Victoria Pit Stop yet. The latter instructions say you loosen the valve stem, not take it out. My plan A is to use the spare & frame pump first. Victoria Pit Stop is plan B


----------



## Big Bad Wolf (Jun 17, 2007)

burkeqc said:


> According to the Geax Pit Stop info I read, it appears to be for low pressure (2.0 bar) I have not had to use the Victoria Pit Stop yet. The latter instructions say you loosen the valve stem, not take it out. My plan A is to use the spare & frame pump first. Victoria Pit Stop is plan B


Putting on a spare tubular? Will that hold without properly being glued?


----------



## Big Bad Wolf (Jun 17, 2007)

burkeqc said:


> According to the Geax Pit Stop info I read, it appears to be for low pressure (2.0 bar) I have not had to use the Victoria Pit Stop yet. The latter instructions say you loosen the valve stem, not take it out. My plan A is to use the spare & frame pump first. Victoria Pit Stop is plan B


Putting on a spare tubular? Will that hold without properly being glued?

btw its* Vittoria *Pit Stop  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4GoA9v6ZR0c


----------



## eltourista84 (Apr 9, 2006)

*1st Hand.....*

I've been riding Vittoria Corsa Evo CX Tubular's for the first time this summer. First tire I blew in 110 miles :mad2: I bought another and injected both tires with Caffe Latex and have put on about 800 miles so far with no problems. Mostly chip seal and black top where I ride.


----------



## burkeqc (Sep 25, 2006)

My spare tubular has been mounted before, & has some glue left on it The rim also has some glue. Between the two, + at least 80PSI is adequate to get home. Of course you do not want to take a corner fast or descend at 20 MPH+.


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

some maybe interested in this but some guys are injecting stans into their tubies working around the challenge not having removable valve stem

Stan's in your tubie


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

give me Vittoria Corsa CX or give me death


----------



## SteelSix (May 24, 2011)

Salsa_Lover said:


> give me Vittoria Corsa CX or give me death


ha ha nice - I have gone with the Caffelatex sealant as well - it works with both removable and non-removable valves - worth a look. 

Will be a few weeks before it all comes together and I have everything I have ordered but as I install I will do some progressive reviews and take some photo's to see if I can produce anything funny by mistakes I will likely make - if not i'll just post some bike porn shots from Mt Coot-tha lookout.


----------

